# Winter?



## moonkissed (Jul 20, 2013)

So we still have a ways before winter but I'm trying to prepare early & order things I will need lol.

Right now I am in Texas but in January I will be moving back to new York state. I have no idea how my little girl will react!

She is loving the Texas heat lol my sister keeps joking that I will lose my dog in the snow since she is so little.

I'll live in an apartment & we do have a nice grassy area...but they only shovel the walks! Lol so I'm not sure how to handle that.

I wanna buy her a sweater for cooler days and then a coat for the really cold days. Her little belly has like no fur on it poor girl will be freezing!

Then I also read that the salt they use for roads/walks r really bad for dogs feet, that plus it being cold I wanted to get her boots but so far I only found some for big dogs and it was like $90 ouch!

Any suggestions on websites for winter wear for little dogs I would be greatful thanks.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chihuahua Mommy (Dec 28, 2012)

This website has some adorable winter outfits for dogs ! 

Winter Dog Apparel - Dog Winter Clothing


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Elaine, a member here (username Elaina) has beautiful clothes at great prices. I would contact her and see if she has anything warm for your girl. Also, Amazon has great deals. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

I have a Hurtta Pro Winter Coat for Rocky. It is pricey but the best dog coats I have seen so far. The important thing is that it is wind- and waterproof! Make sure that for snowy and/ or rainy days the coat is waterproof as your baby will otherwise be really really cold (as wet). A pullover is good for Autumn but when it is wet or snowy a waterproof coat is the best.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I use doggy socks on ninjas feet he holds them up and screams when its too cold they make tiny socks for tony dog feet petsmart has them and I've sseen them cheap on ebay at least u could try them on at petsmart


----------



## spunky (Aug 23, 2013)

I used doggy socks and snow suits last winter on Peanut . His body is now longer. I hope I can find a suit to fit him this year.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

